# Mechanic to beware of



## rennynole (Dec 17, 2008)

Beware of a outboard and a inboard stern drive mechanic who's name is Robert or Bobby. Mid 40's. I hired him to redo wiring and twin Honda engine service. Said boat was ready but didn't finished but got paid and now wont reply back. Customer was a friend and 100% disabled vet from Afganistan and just now getting his boat in shape to go back fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This should be good..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Was this in Arkansas or Ohio? Was "Rob" shade tree or own a business?

*edit* Don't put anything on here you wouldn't say to their face.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems legit.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Seems legit.


Uh huh...:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm popping popcorn.
Whyme


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm









sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.........


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Ripped me off too. Told me his name was Joey though.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, must be a real “criminole”............


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF.... I think....


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

5 pages!


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What.....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We caught 2 cobia today. Both mid 40s

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, 1st post and enough generic information fer everyone to take note!!! I got a few friends named Bobby and Robert...... Dang sure wouldn't trust any of em especially ROBERTO!!!! ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Heck, I thought his name was Sue!!

How do you do!!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hell what does he look like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

floater1 said:


> Hell what does he look like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mid 40's, white, has hair and wears clothes. Some of the hair is on his back.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Mid 40's, white, has hair and wears clothes. Some of the hair is on his back.


Has a tattoo of an anchor on his left ass cheek as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He aint fooling.....i told Bobby/Robert i needed an oil change and he told me it would take him about 15 minutes. I went to get us a 6 pack and some chicken and came back to this!!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

floater1 said:


> Hell what does he look like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





There are some Leads coming in......


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I do not work on boats, I "Check Mate" YOU!!*


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> He aint fooling.....i told Bobby/Robert i needed an oil change and he told me it would take him about 15 minutes. I went to get us a 6 pack and some chicken and came back to this!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 989857


I think ya might have weired friends any way,Ya know how it can get up north.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I bet the next time you'll check for his green card.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The OP has been a member for 10 years and this is his first post?

:confused1:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

This warm weather is bringing it out. Cabin fever, needs some of granny's spring tonic.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

This is boring. I was hoping for something more.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

O-SEA-D said:


> Has a tattoo of an anchor on his left ass cheek as well.


I don't even wanna know how you know this

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> I don't even wanna know how you know this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing......didn't need the visuals and how in the heck did he get that info? Personal experience? lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

fishnfool said:


> I thought the same thing......didn't need the visuals and how in the heck did he get that info? Personal experience? lol


Bobby wears assless chaps when he's working on boat motors, keeps the swamp ass to a minimum so he says.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. I think a lot of folks here need to go fishing! :yes:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

rennynole said:


> Beware of a outboard and a inboard stern drive mechanic who's name is Robert or Bobby. Mid 40's. I hired him to redo wiring and twin Honda engine service. Said boat was ready but didn't finished but got paid and now wont reply back. Customer was a friend and 100% disabled vet from Afganistan and just now getting his boat in shape to go back fishing.


----------



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

boomshakalaka said:


> Bobby wears assless chaps


:whistling:


----------



## rennynole (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow I was hoping many of the disrespectful people had left the forum. That's why I left many years ago. Was just trying to be helpful and warn others not to use this coke head individual. When a Man almost dies for his country and YOU! so the pleasures of your life aren't screwed with and finally gets to take his rig out, he doesn't deserve this. Just saying


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

How is helping if 
You don’t say where
No contact info to avoid
No place of business

Just “40’s Bobby”

You want to help, be forthcoming with info.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When I first read your post, as a first time poster, I took you as a troll, we have had them many times.

If your subject is truthful, it hasn’t helped anything, as it is lacking.
Put yourself in our place. 

There is not a more respectful place than here regarding our military and those that serve, on any level. Sit back and think about what you wrote and you may see how some of us took your post as disrespecting


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I love this site!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

rennynole said:


> Wow I was hoping many of the disrespectful people had left the forum. That's why I left many years ago. Was just trying to be helpful and warn others not to use this coke head individual. When a Man almost dies for his country and YOU! so the pleasures of your life aren't screwed with and finally gets to take his rig out, he doesn't deserve this. Just saying


Not very bright are you?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BTW,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Kim Did leave.



.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have a car / refrigerator mechanic like that. His name is Mike, or Bubba or Steve, or something that sounds like that. He works out of a car or a shop somewhere between Mobile and Panama City. 

Watch out for him. He doesn't know anything about goats. Consider yourselves warned.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

ghost95 said:


> Yeah, I have a car / refrigerator mechanic like that. His name is Mike, or Bubba or Steve, or something that sounds like that. He works out of a car or a shop somewhere between Mobile and Panama City.
> 
> Watch out for him. He doesn't know anything about goats. Consider yourselves warned.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I know this Guy. Paid him $50.00 to breed my goat!!


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

yep - 5 pages


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Getsome said:


> I know this Guy. Paid him $50.00 to breed my goat!!



We know.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> We know.


Why were you following Splittine around?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Splittine is cute. BD thought his goats would be too. Simple.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

rennynole said:


> Wow I was hoping many of the disrespectful people had left the forum. That's why I left many years ago. Was just trying to be helpful and warn others not to use this coke head individual. When a Man almost dies for his country and YOU! so the pleasures of your life aren't screwed with and finally gets to take his rig out, he doesn't deserve this. Just saying


"A guy named Bobby screwed me over, watch out for him."

Not particularly helpful. So people are having a little fun with the generality of your supposed PSA that doesn't actually help anyone. Are you really surprised? I hate what happened to you with your boat, if it did, but... I thought the responses were pretty tame considering the content with which to work.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> We know.


Looks like “date night” in Tuscaloosa.🧐


----------

